
Tabula Scripta: A spreadsheet for small data-driven apps - akkartik
https://www.junglecoder.com/blog/tabulaScriptaFirstThoughts
======
kristianc
> The thing is, there isn’t currently, to my knowledge, an actual Access-lite
> webapp.

AirTable

~~~
pinky07
Odoo Studio:
[https://www.odoo.com/page/studio](https://www.odoo.com/page/studio)

------
sansnomme
Instead of your own language, I suggest using the Red language. It's similar
enough and has a history of being used in RAD/spreadsheet software.

~~~
runningskull
I discovered Red (and its predecessor Rebol) a few months ago and was really
excited about it - very interesting blend of ideas that seems to hit a sweet
spot for GUI scripting. Then I discovered it doesn’t have 64-bit support and
it seems the community is debating about whether it even should, as it would
require a significant overhaul. This makes it a no-go at least for Mac users
unfortunately.

Anyone know how likely this is to change [soon]?

~~~
9214
> and it seems the community is debating about whether it even should as it
> would require a significant overhaul

It's true that Red supports 32-bit platforms only, but porting toolchain to
64-bit is a planned transition, which was never "debated about"; Catalina just
forced this issue on most developers, including the Red team, and the actual
question was if addressing it should come before all the other priorities, to
the detriment of overall speed of development and release of major features.

~~~
runningskull
Thanks for clarifying. I certainly didn’t mean to disparage Red at all - the
language seems interesting and the project admirable. I’m really eager to dive
in and explore, but I’m on Catalina so I can’t yet.

The debate thing was just the impression I came away with. Things like this
post[0] from late 2018 saying

> We are currently 32-bit only, and need to decide the best path for adding
> 64-bit support, should we elect to do so.

(and some other back-and-forth I can’t find at the moment) left me thinking it
was an open question. I’m glad to hear it’s on the roadmap.

[0] [https://www.red-lang.org/2018/?m=1](https://www.red-lang.org/2018/?m=1)

~~~
9214
IIRC it was said in the context of the next major release (0.6.5), i.e.
concentrate on 64-bit support ASAP or instead focus on the planned milestones
that were already in the pipes. As you said, there was back-and-worth
discussion in community chat, where the team tried to gather some feedback
from macOS developers and gain a perspective on how urgent this issue is.

Really unfortunate that you cannot give Red a try, but I think it's still
worth checking out in a VM of your choice. Drop by one of the Gitter rooms if
you need help to get started:

[https://gitter.im/red/red/welcome](https://gitter.im/red/red/welcome)

------
lowdose
I would use google apis for sheets, tasks and keep. Comes with a nice UI out
of the box.

Why do most hack the itch projects start from scratch and not use and build on
best in class apis?

~~~
phpnode
Should anyone build a product around Google APIs in 2020, given their record
here?

~~~
oh_sigh
What's their record abandoning actually used products? Sheets is literally 13
years old and is heavily used internally and externally. The odds of it going
away are very small.

This "Google cancels everything" is pretty much a viewpoint I hear only on HN.
I don't know what reality some people are living in.

~~~
redis_mlc
So you're a Google fanboi. We get it.

------
flavor8
I haven't used it, but isn't this what
[https://airtable.com/](https://airtable.com/) is for?

~~~
thesorrow
Can you self-host it and keep your data to yourself ?

~~~
dominotw
no

